# Pax doesnt say hi or bye.



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Would you give a passenger less than 5 stars simply for not saying hi or bye during a trip?


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

No. you don't know why they're not speaking. Maybe they can't, don't want to, having a bad day, don't speak your language, etc.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

The less they speak the better. I am thinking about pretending to not speak English at all.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

unPat said:


> The less they speak the better. I am thinking about pretending to not speak English at all.


As long as the pax rate fairly thats all you can ask for.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

They're likely having a bad day.

To answer your question, maybe. I will give 5s if the trip was a desirable one (long surge trips with no interference and went smoothly). If s/he didn't talk throughout then that's fine with me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Up to them if they want to talk or not.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> Would you give a passenger less than 5 stars simply for not saying hi or bye during a trip?


Nothing wrong with a little bit of quiet time while driving. When I was driving a cab, I picked up a character going up to the Hill District that no one wanted to pick up who was a bit of a pest- short ride I didn't care- and the dispatcher took care of me by giving me a $60 fare at WPIC for a psych patient going to Irwin on WPIC's account. Man didn't say a word the whole way out maybe 40 minutes. Total quiet- after East McKeesport the cab radio goes silent too as it is beyond its reach. Didn't hear a human voice again until 15 minutes after I dropped him off.

A different experience for the driver, but not bad. The rest from human interaction got me in the mood to drive for the rest of the shift.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

A simple "hello" and "goodbye" or "thank you" (heck, even a smile and wave if they don't speak English or are on a call) goes a long way with me personally. I don't care if the passenger is silent for the entire ride after confirming the destination: on their phone, earbuds, reading, etc. It is just basic respect and manners to me regardless of the day they are having. Some riders low rate drivers for failure to socially engage so that should cut both ways. Dehumanizing your driver and treating them like a Johnny Cab is not 5-star rider behavior to me personally.

Now, I would only take off a star for this alone. Accompanied nastiness, attitude, severe creepiness is more obviously. Unnecessary door slamming is my personal pet peeve and typically an automatic one star from me. It is ultimately up to you though.

I have only had literally 2 riders like this in over 1k rides and they were both sub 4.35, so anecdotally, it seems to affect their rating.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> A simple "hello" and "goodbye" or "thank you" (heck, even a smile and wave if they don't speak English or are on a call) goes a long way with me personally. I don't care if the passenger is silent for the entire ride after confirming the destination: on their phone, earbuds, reading, etc. It is just basic respect and manners to me regardless of the day they are having. Some riders low rate drivers for failure to socially engage so that should cut both ways. Dehumanizing your driver and treating them like a Johnny Cab is not 5-star rider behavior to me personally.
> 
> Now, I would only take off a star for this alone. Accompanied nastiness, attitude, severe creepiness is more obviously. Unnecessary door slamming is my personal pet peeve and typically an automatic one star from me. It is ultimately up to you though.
> 
> I have only had literally 2 riders like this in over 1k rides and they were both sub 4.35, so anecdotally, it seems to affect their rating.


This is what I am saying. I don't care if the passenger is silent the entire trip but at least greet the driver with your name which he is supposed to confirm before the trip begins anyway.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Most people are either on their phones or sleep. That's fine by me.

When they come to your car introduce your self confirm who they are confirm their destination ask them if they have a particular route they want to go.

Make money!


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Even when it's a foreigner who knows very little to no english, they would still say it in their language like "ola" from a hispanic person or "nihao" from a chinese person...which everybody should know what they mean. I had way too many accented people say "hullo" instead of "hello."


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

I agree. Making money is important but so is my self respect. To be honest I won't even start driving until the pax addresses me. Don't get in my car on your phone like and not acknowledge me like your on a train or something. Doesn't happen a lot but I don't tolerate it. I don't care how your day is going you ordered a ride so say "hello" "goodbye" and "thank you".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Best pax I've ever had didn't say hi. He opened the the passenger door and quickly got in. He said nothing except, "Shit, dude, I am so f***ing stoned", reclining the seat all the way back. He didn't move a muscle the entire trip. When the car stopped, he put the seat back up, said. "Cool, dude", got out and shut the door.

5* pax.


----------

